# Bench on a bench build



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I started building my bench on a bench today. I will be based loosely on the one shown in Fine Woodworking's Workbenches issue. 

I have the stock prepped and a pile of shavings. 

Tomorrow I'll start the M&T joints for the base.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice. I'll be on top of this build.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Just keep in mind that I'm an old man working with Disstons and Stanleys. This ain't gonna be real quick.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wrangler said:


> Just keep in mind that I'm an old man working with Disstons and Stanleys. This ain't gonna be real quick.


That's what they all say. Lol
I'll wake up and you'll be done. 
Cant wait to see the next installment.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Sounds interesting. Count me tuned in!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this one.:yes:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm in on this one too. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## thomask (Apr 6, 2011)

Wrangler said:


> Just keep in mind that I'm an old man working with Disstons and Stanleys. This ain't gonna be real quick.


Hey Wrangler,

I understand totally and may I say it is our honor to be riding along with you, sir. 

No hurry, we are just glad to be here with you.:smile:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Pretty substantial pile of shavings for someone that claims to be old and slow. Maybe if we are nice can we see a picture of disstons and stanleys. Please....:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I got all of the tenons cut today. Tomorrow, I'll chop mortises and chamfer a few of the edges. When I get that done, I'll post some preassembly pictures. 

I ordered a couple of veneer press screws from Wood Craft for the Moxon vise that goes on the front. They aren't scheduled to be here before next Tuesday. Having a twin screw vise for chopping dovetails; now that's exciting.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> Pretty substantial pile of shavings for someone that claims to be old and slow. Maybe if we are nice can we see a picture of disstons and stanleys. Please....:yes::yes::yes:


They are nothing special. Like me, kinda old and wrinkled and not very photogenic. I've tuned them so that they work well for me, but I've done nothing for "pretty".


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Neither are mine just old, used, dinged up and very work worthy......


----------



## Clearlake (Apr 18, 2012)

Is that Ash? Pretty tough with a Stanley:thumbsup:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Clearlake said:


> Is that Ash? Pretty tough with a Stanley:thumbsup:


No, not Ash, it's white oak. Two years ago, I bought 300 Bd Ft of 4/4 & 8/4 for $200. It was so cheap that I use it for almost everything. 

You ever haul 300 bd ft of green oak 75 miles in a Toyota Tacoma? It gives you a bit of respect for those tough little trucks.


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm in too!



Wrangler said:


> Just keep in mind that I'm an old man working with Disstons and Stanleys. This ain't gonna be real quick.


 
No sweat there....I'm an E-5 with no workshop, just a deck on the back of the house and well-chosen tools.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

something about a pile of shavings that kinda draws you in


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

"Pretty" sits on a shelf. Or a pedestal.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

autre said:


> "Pretty" sits on a shelf. Or a pedestal.


No pedistal, but mine do sit on a shelf!


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

My internet was down last night, so I didn't get this out. The jointing for the base is done and assembly is today.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice*

Nice work.
I like hand tool builds.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

The unit is assembled and I am waiting for the screws for the vise. When they arrive, I can finish this and use the bench for the next project.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> The unit is assembled and I am waiting for the screws for the vise. When they arrive, I can finish this and use the bench for the next project.


Is your next project going to be a bench on a bench on a bench build? :laughing:

Looks good, what is going to be it's purpose? For a younglin' woodworker maybe?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

<*(((>< said:


> Is your next project going to be a bench on a bench on a bench build? :laughing:
> 
> Looks good, what is going to be it's purpose? For a younglin' woodworker maybe?


A workbench designed for hand tools is the correct height for planing lumber; but too low for cutting dovetails or mortise and tenons. A bench on bench has a vise on the front to hold material at a more proper height for joining. 

The next project is a Arts and Crafts twinn bed with drawers for storage underneath.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Wrangler said:


> A workbench designed for hand tools is the correct height for planing lumber; but too low for cutting dovetails or mortise and tenons. A bench on bench has a vise on the front to hold material at a more proper height for joining.
> 
> The next project is a Arts and Crafts twinn bed with drawers for storage underneath.


-Like a Moxon vise on short legs? Can't wait to see the end product! I think I might have to "borrow" the idea. I already like what I see.


Will we get to see a build for the twin bed?

Beauty work Wrangler.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

autre said:


> -Like a Moxon vise on short legs? Can't wait to see the end product! I think I might have to "borrow" the idea. I already like what I see.
> 
> Will we get to see a build for the twin bed?
> 
> Beauty work Wrangler.


I think the twin bed is going to be a fun project. I've never built anything as big as a bed in my 14' x 14' shop. The last of the hardware showed up today so I'm ready to get a start. I have been horrible about documenting projects over the years. I'm lucky to get pictures of the finished product. The "build post" forces me to have some disipline. Some would tell you that that is a good thing!!


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Wrangler said:


> A workbench designed for hand tools is the correct height for planing lumber; but too low for cutting dovetails or mortise and tenons. A bench on bench has a vise on the front to hold material at a more proper height for joining.
> 
> The next project is a Arts and Crafts twinn bed with drawers for storage underneath.


I was wondering what a bench on bench was for. Great work! I'm looking forward to this bed also. I imagine you'll be doing most of it by hand tools also?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Looking good Wrangler. You knocked it out in no time!


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dwillems26 said:


> I was wondering what a bench on bench was for. Great work! I'm looking forward to this bed also. I imagine you'll be doing most of it by hand tools also?


Yeh, my shop is a hand tool shop. The ownly power tool I use is a 12V DeWalt drill. I use it as a screw driver. Hand screw drivers are tough on arthritic hands.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

I am hoping to build one of those "soon". How are you planning to hold it down? Clamps? Or have you got a better idea in mind?

Also, how are you planning to deal with long boards that hang off the end of the mini bench?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

HandToolGuy said:


> I am hoping to build one of those "soon". How are you planning to hold it down? Clamps? Or have you got a better idea in mind?
> 
> Also, how are you planning to deal with long boards that hang off the end of the mini bench?


It's easiest to show you a couple of pictures. Just 3/4 dowels that fit into dog holes. I can use clamps also if I get too aggressive.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Now that is some serious bench on bench action.



:shifty:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Finished and ready to use!!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That is one nice looking baby bench. I've been thinking of building one of those for awhile. Please tell us how it handles that bed project.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That's beautiful! Very nice addition to your shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

HandToolGuy said:


> I am hoping to build one of those "soon". How are you planning to hold it down? Clamps? Or have you got a better idea in mind?
> 
> Also, how are you planning to deal with long boards that hang off the end of the mini bench?


Sorry, I missed the second question. I suspect that the most frequent use for this will be drawers and boxes. The depth of the top is 15"+ (I really don't measue much, so I don't know exactly). I think it will be deep enough for most drawers. I can clamp a board to the back of the Roubo to give me two feet of support. Beyond that; I'll have to improvize!!


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

That turned out beautifully. I must build one now, that is, after I catch up on a few other projects. 

Thanks Wrangler, for this build.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

So how's the Moxon working out?


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Wrangler, you got me going. This bench on a bench isn't nearly as pretty as yours and the wood is just construction grade pine. (Except that I got some hard maple for the vice chop.)

The Moxon vice is made with tail vice hardware from Veritas.

The joinery is a bit crude, but I am still way down on the learning curve. I got to do chop a bunch of through mortises. And I learned how to cut a sliding dovetail. AND, the only screws in the whole thing were the screws that came with the vice hardware.

Anyway, thanks for the showing us the build. I hope you are as happy with your mini bench as I am with mine. I built the bench top first, so I got to use it to chop the mortises. The Moxon vice is just amazing! Thanks again, Wrangler.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Man, don't sell ya'self short! That Moxon looks terrific! Very nice hardware. How's it working out for ya?


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been using a home made Moxon vice with wooden threads for two years. When I made it, I used construction lumber and I under built it. I still use that vice, but it is hard to get a good grip on the work because the chop flexes and racking is a real problem. I have wanted better for over a year.

When I saw Wrangler's build, I decided to act. This new Moxon seems like magic to me. The hard maple chop does not flex at all and the hardware seems to be flawless. The clamping is very solid. I just know I'm going to be a whole lot happier sawing and chopping out dovetails without my back complaining.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Great job, HandTG!

I really gotta get busy with mine. Just today I noticed little things about my moxon that are starting to bother me. It is just a quickly thrown-together piece, but I learned a lot making it. It has been a superb tool that I find myself going to more and more, so I need to either change the chop and screw mechanics (press screws probably) or rebuild altogether (laziness/time factor). 

Thanks for lighting a little fire!:smile:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been using the bench on bench for my bed project. So far On that project I have made 26 M&T joints and I am pretty happy with the vice. The chop is made from full dimension 2 x 4 white oak and hold work pieces quite well; however, there is a bit of flex if I clamp narrow work pieces near the center of the vice. I solve that by moving the piece near one of the screws. 

I questioned if I would like the two screws for tightening and considered linking them to one handle. I am happy with my choice. The twin handles give lots of flexability and are almost second nature to use.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been trying to build a dovetailed bookcase for my granddaughter, but I put that aside and built the bench on a bench. What an upgrade! My dovetails now look 100% better.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

One question, Wrangler. I put dog holes in my top because you had them in yours. Yesterday, I noticed that you have dog holes in your chop as well and that makes sense, BUT, do you think that the chop might be more flexible with bench dog holes in it? I am on the fence about this...


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Isn't it remarkable how getting the work up where you can see it make life better. I am really looking forward to building the drawers for the bed I'm working on.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Wrangler said:


> Isn't it remarkable how getting the work up where you can see it make life better. I am really looking forward to building the drawers for the bed I'm working on.


I can't believe how much more control I have with this baby bench, both with saws and chisels. AND, the work goes much faster. Amazing.

Um, we are hoping to see some pics of your bed project....


----------

